# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  IVA agevolata al 10% DL bersani

## mimì67

buongiorno a tutti. avrei un problema da risolvere. sono un artigiano idraulico e un mio cliente al momento del pagamento, mi ha richiesto l'emissione della fattura al 10% per effetto del decreto Bersani.Il problema sussiste in quanto i materiali che ho acquistato per effettuare i lavori sono stati acquistati al 20% di IVA. Come faccio adesso a fatturarli al 10%?inoltre il cliente deve essere in possesso di qualche documento che attesti che ha ricevuto l'agevolazione al 10%? Posso emettere due diverse fatture una per i materiali al 20% e casomai una per la manodopera al 10%? grazie a tutti :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> buongiorno a tutti. avrei un problema da risolvere. sono un artigiano idraulico e un mio cliente al momento del pagamento, mi ha richiesto l'emissione della fattura al 10% per effetto del decreto Bersani.Il problema sussiste in quanto i materiali che ho acquistato per effettuare i lavori sono stati acquistati al 20% di IVA. Come faccio adesso a fatturarli al 10%?inoltre il cliente deve essere in possesso di qualche documento che attesti che ha ricevuto l'agevolazione al 10%? Posso emettere due diverse fatture una per i materiali al 20% e casomai una per la manodopera al 10%? grazie a tutti

  Per usufruire dell'iva ridotta il cliente deve rilasciare una autocertificazione. Per quanto riguarda l'iva sui materiali va emessa una unica fattura comprendente sia i materiali sia la manodopera. I materiali vanno fatturati in parte con l'iva 10% (pari al valore della manodopera) ed il resto con iva 20%.
Faccio un esempio: materiali 3000 manodopera 1000, quindi manodopera 1000 al 10% + materiali 1000 al 10% + materiali 2000 al 20%.
L'iva pagata per l'acquisto dei materiali va portata interamente in detrazione con l'iva riscossa per tutte le fatture emesse e quindi interamente compensata, eventualmente generando un credito iva che si può recuperare nei mesi successivi.
Ciao

----------


## Mauro1811

> buongiorno a tutti. avrei un problema da risolvere. sono un artigiano idraulico e un mio cliente al momento del pagamento, mi ha richiesto l'emissione della fattura al 10% per effetto del decreto Bersani.Il problema sussiste in quanto i materiali che ho acquistato per effettuare i lavori sono stati acquistati al 20% di IVA. Come faccio adesso a fatturarli al 10%?inoltre il cliente deve essere in possesso di qualche documento che attesti che ha ricevuto l'agevolazione al 10%? Posso emettere due diverse fatture una per i materiali al 20% e casomai una per la manodopera al 10%? grazie a tutti

  ..Nessun problema per la diversa aliquota IVA .. (Credito/debito... per differenza liquidi l'iva). In merito alla fatturazione se vi sono beni significativi devi fare il calcolo come indicato da Speedy (solo in caso di beni significativi... ma probabilmente è il tuo caso). La possibilità di fatturare al 10% è prevista dalla legge 488/99 art. 7 e succ. modifiche quindi non sarebbe necessario nulla (unica possibile precisazione relativa al fatto che l'immobile oggetto di intervento è identificato come civile abitazione) 
.. ricordati solo di indicare il costo della manodopera ... (vedi vari post-it)  :Smile:

----------


## Giancarla

> Per usufruire dell'iva ridotta il cliente deve rilasciare una autocertificazione. Per quanto riguarda l'iva sui materiali va emessa una unica fattura comprendente sia i materiali sia la manodopera. I materiali vanno fatturati in parte con l'iva 10% (pari al valore della manodopera) ed il resto con iva 20%.
> Faccio un esempio: materiali 3000 manodopera 1000, quindi manodopera 1000 al 10% + materiali 1000 al 10% + materiali 2000 al 20%. 
> Ciao

  Probabilmente non ho capito bene in quale caso vada applicato questo meccanismo; mi pareva d'aver capito, dagli articoli del Sole, che riguardasse solo il caso di attività di cessione con posa in opera. Ma un idraulico fa necessariamente una cessione con posa in opera, o non, più frequentemente, un intervento di riparazione, in cui magari fornisce anche del materiale ma in via secondaria rispetto alla propria prestazione?

----------


## Speedy

> Probabilmente non ho capito bene in quale caso vada applicato questo meccanismo; mi pareva d'aver capito, dagli articoli del Sole, che riguardasse solo il caso di attivit&#224; di cessione con posa in opera. Ma un idraulico fa necessariamente una cessione con posa in opera, o non, pi&#249; frequentemente, un intervento di riparazione, in cui magari fornisce anche del materiale ma in via secondaria rispetto alla propria prestazione?

  L'applicazione dell'iva in edilizia sta diventando sempre pi&#249; contorta e complicata. Per quello che ho capito e con riferimento alle abitazioni sembra che:
= bisogna distinguere tra le manutenzioni ordinarie e straordinarie (art. 31 lettere A - B legge 457/1978) e gli altri interventi di restauro, risanamento e ristrutturazione (art. 31 lettere C - D - E legge 457/1978);
= le prestazioni del primo gruppo scontano l'iva in base alla tipologia, quindi appalto 10% subappalto 10% professionisti 20% beni finiti senza posa in opera 20% beni finiti con posa in opera 10% (per il valore dei beni fino alla concorrenza della prestazione di servizio, mentre l'eccedenza va al 20%)
= le prestazioni del secondo gruppo scontano sempre l'iva al 10% ad esclusione delle prestazioni professionali (che restano al 20%). Tuttavia se viene attivata la pratica del recupero fiscale del 36%, nella fattura emessa dal prestatore la manodopera dei dipendenti e dei collaboratori va indicata a parte.
Ciao

----------


## idroweb

Salve a tutti, per allacciarmi al post di mimì67   

> l'emissione della fattura al 10% per effetto del decreto Bersani

  anche io sono un idraulico, normalmente fino ad ora ( 01 Ottobre 2006-Novembre 2007) ho fatturato gli interventi che rientrano nelle manutenzioni ordinarie e straordinarie (art. 31 lettere A - B legge 457/1978) previo firma di una dichiarazione di richiesta IVA agevolata consigliatomi dal CNA.
Per quanto riguarda la citazione della manodopera in fattura che fino a ieri la inserivo, oggi non più dopo aver letto la Circolare n.11/E in cui dice:  

> ...Inoltre, si precisa che nel caso di una ditta individuale, che renda la prestazione di servizio attraverso lattività del solo titolare, non andrà indicato alcun costo per la manodopera da lui prestata. Peraltro dovrà essere fatta menzione di tale circostanza nella fattura emessa.

  Spero di non sbagliare l'interpretazione,  :Wink:  che ne dite? 
Lettera: http://www.tigdigagliardiantonio.it/...otta-al-10.zip  
Saluti

----------


## francy

Scusate, ma uno che ha come attività fabbricazione di porte e finestre in alluminio e ferro.....quando emette la fattura, deve obbligatoriamente distinguere in fattura manodopera e materiale???? :Confused:

----------


## rosita2958

Scusate, c'&#232; qualcuno che ha una lettera di richiesta Iva ridotta al 10&#37;,perch&#232; quella in questo forum non riesco ad aprirla....... non capisco pi&#249; quali articoli devo citare!!! grazie mille

----------


## francy

Scusate se mi intrufulo così, ma un dubbio particolare. Un'impresa edile deve fatturare ad un agrutirismo, lavori di ristrutturazione con iva al 20%. Bisogna distingurla lo stesso la manodopera?Ciao e grazie in anticipo!!! :Confused:

----------


## GINNY

Scusa perchè IVA al 20%?

----------


## francy

Perchè mi è stato detto dal proprietario dll'agriturismo di applicare il 2o%!Ciao. :Frown:

----------


## idroweb

> Scusate, c'è qualcuno che ha una lettera di richiesta Iva ridotta al 10%,perchè quella in questo forum non riesco ad aprirla....... non capisco più quali articoli devo citare!!! grazie mille

  Prova adesso, anche se in ritardo! http://www.tigdigagliardiantonio.it/...otta-al-10.zip

----------

